# ICS update apparently live?



## mrtonk (Oct 11, 2011)

http://www.droid-life.com/2013/01/31/verizon-finally-approves-ice-cream-sandwich-for-the-htc-thunderbolt/

Has a link to a Verizon support PDF. Of course, being rooted on a custom Rom, I have no way to verify if it is live or not. Any takers?

Sent from my Sense 4 ICS Thunderbolt with Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrtonk (Oct 11, 2011)

This is not live yet, but a tech support person at verizon says that it is indeed listed as pending.

Sent from my Sense 4 ICS Thunderbolt with Tapatalk 2


----------



## coolsilver (Mar 13, 2012)

ICE CREAM!!! GET YOUR ICE CREAM!!!


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule (Jun 13, 2011)

Did the Tech Support guy say when it'll be pushed out lol.


----------



## drx69 (Feb 15, 2012)

omg... but i hope someone rips it and roots it soon..


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule (Jun 13, 2011)

drx69 said:


> omg... but i hope someone rips it and roots it soon..


Yeah I want to test it out hopefully the radios are awesome. I'm hoping that all the stupid AOSP bugs can be fixed but I think I'll just end up running a desensed rom.


----------



## GotMurph84 (Jul 9, 2011)

I went ahead and bit the bullet...I am now on stock ICS, I hope to Jesus that this didn't block the ability to root...


----------



## kaverorzi (Sep 5, 2012)

GotMurph84 said:


> I went ahead and bit the bullet...I am now on stock ICS, I hope to Jesus that this didn't block the ability to root...


That is exactly why I'm waiting. I read on another forum that it is a newer version of hboot.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

kaverorzi said:


> That is exactly why I'm waiting. I read on another forum that it is a newer version of hboot.


Yep. Those that got overanxious and unrooted to accept the OTA now have an encrypted bootloader. The moral of my story is that you chose wisely.


----------



## drx69 (Feb 15, 2012)

rooted, both stock and debloated:

http://forums.infectedrom.com/showthread.php/1912-ROM-Official-Thunderbolt-ICS-Rooted-Deodexed-Stock

all hail santod!


----------

